# [APP][BETA] ICS Notify! - Separate SMS/Gmail/Ringtone Volumes! - January 31st



## Meltus (Jan 31, 2012)

This thread has been on the XDA forums for a while but I've been encouraged to post it here 

*First of all, you should realise this app is very much in the early stages of development, and as such, bugs should be expected.*

_So what does this app do?_
Well, if you are anything like me, you will have been annoyed by the fact that in ICS your *notification and ringtone volume are locked together*. This application attempts to resolve that.
So far you can only set separate volumes for your Ringtone, Gmail and SMS notifications. Everything else will play at the volume specified in your phone's settings. More notification options will be added soon.
















* Please note that in the above screenshots I'm using a density mod (set to 240) so it may look different on your device. Functionality will obviously not be effected.

So yeah, It's pretty self explanatory, enjoy!

*



Still does not support 3rd party sms/gmail applications. This is being worked on!

Click to expand...

**WHAT'S NEW?*
** Incoming call bug fixed (where it used the gmail values)
* The relative checkbox bug fixed*
* Incoming call volume added
* 'Relative volume' added
* Vibration can be turned on or off for each setting
* Help menu added
* New icon (by yours truly, if someone wants to make me a better one, please do!)

*BUGS:*
* It's rare, but If you receive SMS/Gmail messages in rapid succession, the volume will fluctuate wildly (multiple sms/gmail less than 1 second apart).
* There may be some bugs with the Incoming Call settings. If you find any please let me know!

BETA v2 DOWNLOAD - 31st January

BETA DOWNLOAD - 29th January

ALPHA DOWNLOAD - 21st January


----------



## McMexican (Dec 29, 2011)

Alright I have been waiting for this


----------



## KBanause (Jul 29, 2011)

One note:
You should set the minSdkVersion to at least 14
Since this app is supposed to work on ICS ROMs it should be safe to make installable on ICS ROMs only.

And by using a minSdkVersion of 14 the app is automatically using the Holo theme of ICS.


----------



## Meltus (Jan 31, 2012)

KBanause said:


> One note:
> You should set the minSdkVersion to at least 14
> Since this app is supposed to work on ICS ROMs it should be safe to make installable on ICS ROMs only.
> 
> And by using a minSdkVersion of 14 the app is automatically using the Holo theme of ICS.


Cheers, I thought I'd set it to 14 but apparently it's on 12! ><

Edit: The Incoming Call settings are currently broken too. I'll fix this in the next few days.


----------

